# Just a new way



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well it's Sat. and I wanted to try out a new way to Finish small box lids and boxes with the Shake-and-Rattle spray can..

I used some High Gloss Clear Coat Acrylic Lacquer for Vans and SUV's etc. from the auto parts store ,,, I was amaze the way it came out, one light coat and then one hvy.coat to get the high gloss,,, and it's as hard as rock when it's dry. It's lacquer so it drys quick, in about 1/2 hour or so..

That's good for me because I''m always in a rush to get them done so I can play with them 

-------------

I also made a update item for the Incra router table jig,,, the handle helps control the cut and the guide that drops and locks the push block to fence,,when you use the Incra jig it wants to move away from the fence but with the update it can't But it must be made dead on, once you have it dead on the jig can stay true all the way in the pass over the router bit plus it will let you back out of a blind dovertail without moving out of the slot pass and mading some firewood...

It's a easy update to make and it's really helps making dovetails and slots with the Incra Jig..

=============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Neat mod on the Incra set up Bob! I like it. On the finish... does the acrylic lacquer have much of an odor? What puts me off lacquer which I like the finish but it's odor and fumes are dangerous.... makes me want to get the 60's music out and jam 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"music out and jam"
I think they call that RWS hi ,,,,, LOL 

" odor? " It's not to bad at all, like you I thought it may have it...but I just about always have the doors open and the fan blowing it out the door when I spray anything...just to be on the safe side... 

The update on the Incra is a great little item with a big pay off.. 
But it takes a bit of work to get it just right, .005 is a big deal when it comes to the update..it must move easy and stay true...the push handle helps alot...


===================





challagan said:


> Neat mod on the Incra set up Bob! I like it. On the finish... does the acrylic lacquer have much of an odor? What puts me off lacquer which I like the finish but it's odor and fumes are dangerous.... makes me want to get the 60's music out and jam
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, regarding high gloss lacquer, I only use it with close grain, well sanded (down to 1200 grade) projects otherwise even the most minute flaw sticks out like a sore thumb.

Another matter, you're jigs and templates, I think you must have trained you're wife so that if you call out "jig 289", like a librarian, she has it there in the blink of an eye. As soon as you confirm that, I will show it to MY wife (and then duck for cover).


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bj,
> Another matter, you're jigs and templates, I think you must have trained you're wife so that if you call out "jig 289", like a librarian, she has it there in the blink of an eye. As soon as you confirm that, I will show it to MY wife (and then duck for cover).



LOL.... that's a good one Harry. Jig 289 !! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

lacquer
Me too, but I like the high gloss to show me all the errors I made when I made the item... but I do like it when I put on 6 coats or so,,, it makes it look and feel like glass..  and almost as thick as 1/8" glass LOL LOL 

You know how Walnut is ,,around the knots and the little pits that are hard to sand out but with the lacquer it will fill the holes in and made it just like glass and I do like the look and feel of Japanese wood furniture, high gloss  ..

Jigs,,, I " confirm that" I'm not sure what a duck for cover is but I have used a brown paper shopping bag from time to time in my pass.. LOL LOL..


=============



harrysin said:


> Bj, regarding high gloss lacquer, I only use it with close grain, well sanded (down to 1200 grade) projects otherwise even the most minute flaw sticks out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Another matter, you're jigs and templates, I think you must have trained you're wife so that if you call out "jig 289", like a librarian, she has it there in the blink of an eye. As soon as you confirm that, I will show it to MY wife (and then duck for cover).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I'm not sure what a duck for cover is"
This simply means hide real quick so that the rolling pin misses it's target!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Got it 






harrysin said:


> "I'm not sure what a duck for cover is"
> This simply means hide real quick so that the rolling pin misses it's target!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*lacquer*

I use lacquer on all of my box's and tables that i make I use a lacquer sealer Sand in between Than thin coat about 10 min another coat not to heavy but cover so that it covers even Than another 10 or 20 min Than 1 more coat the same way I dont put more than 3 coats on I spray in frount of a 36" fan so all the fumes goes out side I run the fan on slow speed so as not to interfear with the spray pattern I let it cure over nite in the work shop The lacquer i use is a cabnet grade Here is the mfd. It comes in different finishe's I like the simi-gloss I have been using this for probly 4 yrs work's for me I use a HVLP type gun 

http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/starpage.asp?

http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/starpage.asp?star=MAG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

I have been thinking of moving over to automotive paints they are the best you can buy ,they make them so they will last for 10 years or more outside in the weather,Sun,etc. , they stop UV ,snow,rain,etc. and I like that wet look but they also make a semi gloss that they use on computer boards,Ipods, etc. most of them now days are water base so they are easy to clean up...and we don't need to put anymore junk in the O-Zone than we have.

It will not be to long b/4 they come out with auto paint that will fix it self 
That's to say if you get a scratch the paint will bleed and repair the scratch.
It will pop little beads in the paint, that will be neat on furniture, YES..

I did use the standard lacquer and the Automotive clear coat (AC. lacquer) on the 3 items I posted and the lacquer did have some smell to it but almost " 0 " for the auto paint type..the drying time was best for the auto type less than 20 mins. and I could pick it up...
Plus it didn't want to run like the standard lacquer paint job likes to do..
The auto type was a bit thiner and gave me the white form look but it was gone as soon as it dryed. 


==============



del schisler said:


> I use lacquer on all of my box's and tables that i make I use a lacquer sealer Sand in between Than thin coat about 10 min another coat not to heavy but cover so that it covers even Than another 10 or 20 min Than 1 more coat the same way I dont put more than 3 coats on I spray in frount of a 36" fan so all the fumes goes out side I run the fan on slow speed so as not to interfear with the spray pattern I let it cure over nite in the work shop The lacquer i use is a cabnet grade Here is the mfd. It comes in different finishe's I like the simi-gloss I have been using this for probly 4 yrs work's for me I use a HVLP type gun
> 
> http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/starpage.asp?
> 
> http://www.mlcampbell.com/pages/starpage.asp?star=MAG


----------

